# Scroll saw vs band saw?



## ningaginja (May 8, 2013)

Need one of the above don't know which one what do y'all recommend?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

It all depends on what you're cutting. Both are very very useful, part of it depends on budget and what you are going to do with it

--Band saw will be more expensive but more versatile..... In my opinion.

-Budget plays a big part


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

if you are only planning on using it for boardcut slingshots then get a scroll saw, cheaper, smaller, cheaper blades, etc. but if you are looking at ripping your boards from logs, resawing, other project work, etc. then get a bandsaw.

From a general woodworking standpoint, i consider the bandsaw to be the center of my shop, but i only use my scroll saw when cutting out slingshots from flatstock (boards).


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Budget is a big factor... I would however suggest if you only intend on light band saw work perhaps for slingshots and some small cutting etc.. then get yourself a hobby size band saw. These can be a lot cheaper than a full size band saw yet very versatile some of the blades you can buy allow for scrolling. for example

http://www.amazon.com/SKIL-3386-02-2-5-Amp-9-Inch-Band/product-reviews/B009VJ3NNW/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

These kind of "plastic" saws get a lot of bad press yet I find for slicing through natural slingshots and ripping a few knife scales from a board they are perfect. Yes they do vibrate a lot and are not the most accurate ( you would not want to make furniture with them) but it sure beats sweating away with a coping saw. Buy good blade for them and they are worth every penny.






skip up to 3 mins to see the cutting radius of smaller blades.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I love both. Scroll saws will work just fine for wood with a maximum width of 2 inches, good blades make all the difference, and you have to go slow on dense wood.
Scroll saws burn through blades, make sure you stock up. I also have a band saw, which I prefer, just because it cuts smoother , if you have the money, get a band saw,
If not, get a descent scroll saw, ryobi makes a good cheap scroll saw, just cross reference the amps. It should be at least a 1.5 amps to cut hardwood or even metal, just take your time.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> I love both. Scroll saws will work just fine for wood with a maximum width of 2 inches, good blades make all the difference, and you have to go slow on dense wood.
> Scroll saws burn through blades, make sure you stock up. I also have a band saw, which I prefer, just because it cuts smoother , if you have the money, get a band saw,
> If not, get a descent scroll saw, ryobi makes a good cheap scroll saw, just cross reference the amps. It should be at least a 1.5 amps to cut hardwood or even metal, just take your time.


pretty much what adirondack kyle said. scroll saws are great for soft wood, the blades tend to curve on denser wood. just go slower with a scroll saw on dense wood.

band saw is more diverse. ever consider or do you have a jig saw ?


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

Went to my Dad's house today after work to pressure wash his drive. He's 88 years old. Went to his shop where he kept the pressure washer & there was a Bandsaw. Craftsman. Says it's 9 inch. He noticed me looking at it & asked if I would like to have it. I said sure but I couldn't take his saw. Don't use it anymore cause I'm afraid of it. Wants me to have it. So this weekend it's being relocated to my shop. Has 1/4" & 1/8" & 3/8" blades. Blades are 59 1/4" long. 2 saw wheel with a floor stand. So I guess I got a bandsaw for a good price. :imslow:


----------

